# East Coast Ice Which board



## Searchin4thapow (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been looking into a few but I will not be able to demo all of them so I figured I'd pick you brains.
I now have an SL and an thinking about switching to the West. Is the West a game changer? I am here in the icy east coast and current ride a 153. I was thinking about the 156 but should I go bigger? I freeride but like to hit the trees when all of the idiots want to come out and play. Speed and control are the important stuff for me. Never Summer wont give me a size recommendation but I am 165lbs so I'm leaning toward 156. Also, will Forum Shaka bindings be a good fit? I am leaning toward the One but I am having trouble cheating on NS and buying a BIG COMPANY made out of the USA board...

I have narrowed it down to:
NS West
Rosi One
Arbor Coda Camber
Solomon Ultimate Ride





Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm sure NS will forgive you. I loved the West when I demoed the board at the end of the last season. I think a 153 is more than enough board at your weight, but the 156 won't hurt. I currently ride a Ripsaw, but I really like that West.


----------



## Searchin4thapow (Nov 26, 2011)

I may not forgive myself. It would be like cheating on my hot girlfriend because the new girl is knocking on the door. I have a chance at a smokin deal on a One and haven't demo's either.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

